

"How To Win Friends And Influence People" in a nutshell - personjerry
http://www.mindmeister.com/pt/40950677/how-to-win-friends-influence-people

======
johnny5
It would be so nice if all self-help books contained this type of information
map. then again, no one would buy them once they saw how little it offered
once you removed the tales and examples and 'stories about a guy I met...'

